# Brook Hines Rocks!!



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

We launched this morning at around 6:30 and other than a little wind the weather looked great. The Sun was shinning and the wind was not too bad. We fished for awhile awith no success. At 8:15 I landed the first fish as the clouds began to roll in and wind picked up. By 10:15 we had boated ten Fish (Including a streak of 5 fish By "The Rat" in about 15 minutes) The wind became WAY TOO much to handle so we fished until about 1:15 or so and finished with 17 Fish with7 of those being keppers of 12 inches or more, however the other fish didnt miss by much. There were a couple of boats close to us with very similar results. All fish boated by us were caught on soft plastic worm's Chart. Pepper, Watermellon with red flake and my personal favorite Motor Oil Curly tail. It was a very awesome trip, Thanks Rat for letting me tag along. Cant wait to go back!!!

P.S. Water temp was around 50


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, what a great day of winter fishing.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are the pics from Brooke Hines....




























Man did we have fun today! A big thanks to my partner Wishin4Bass I had a blast man!

:letsdrink


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Easily the best bass fishing trip on the forum this year so far. Good job and great pics.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (2/8/2010)*Easily the best bass fishing trip on the forum this year so far. Good job and great pics.


Thanks man!!

:letsdrink


----------

